# Topics > Toys >  Cannybots, smart robot toys, Cannybots Ltd, Royston, Hertfordshire, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Cannybots Ltd

"Toys 2.0 : Interactive, Programmable, Smart - CANNYBOTS" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Toys 2.0 - Interactive, Programmable, Smart - Cannybots
Sep 22, 2015




> Our Kickstarter Video

----------

